# Confused about FODMAP vegetables



## BBea (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all, I am a little confused about the vegetables that are allowed on the FODMAP diet. I've found several lists online that say "green beans" are OK, but beets, peas and green peppers are not. I just purchased one of books on FODMAP and under allowed vegetables are peas, bell peppers and beets. Green Beans are listed as galactans and malabsorbed in all cases. Does anyone have any personal information on this. Any thoughts will be appreciated. Thanks !!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

One of our members put a decent list together:Here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/138274-printable-fodmap-diet-chart-for-your-convenience/


----------



## BBea (Jun 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> One of our members put a decent list together:Here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/138274-printable-fodmap-diet-chart-for-your-convenience/


----------



## BBea (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you BQ. The list you directed me to, is a great help. I've been much better on the Fodmap diet. Only sick twice since May 15. Once I ate Lima Beans (6 of them) and the second time, pistachio nuts and a gluten-free snack with "honey powder." This diet really seems to work. If anyone is in doubt, it might be worth a try. Thanks again !!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good to hear you are feeling better! Hope that continues for you!


----------

